# How to get rid of that soap-base smell? Curing?



## Lila (Nov 28, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

I'm so new to this I don't know much at all. l'll admit. But I've poured and tested enough soap in the last 2 weeks that I've noticed that some of the bars have a lingering soap-base smell. 
I've read on this in another forum or group somewhere someone told a person who was having the same trouble that curing the bars would get rid of that smell entirely. 
My question is, how much can you add to that? How long should a bar cure / is that true / how do I cure my bars, and so on. 
I'm also wondering if anyone has ever tried curing soap with a small dessicant package for a few days to see how well that would work, or might that be toxicity producing, etc. and why? 

Lay it on me - I'm interested in your critical feedback, since if it were not for the likes of people like you, I would have NEVER known how to start this amazing craft. 

Thanks


----------



## cathym (Mar 24, 2010)

I had trouble with that smell a few times as well.  I think when I first started I was heating it too high.  Now I use an old pot I got at the thrift shop and I melt it very slowly on the stove at the lowest temp and keep an eye on it. I never use the micro anymore.  Also, I add a bit more f.o. than you're suppose to because 1 tsp per lb doesn't do it for me!  I just tried a new m&p from Voyageur (goat milk) and it's wonderful. no after-smell. I hope that helps.


----------



## Lila (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, Cathym. I'll try that.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2010)

M&P soap does not need to cure. What base are you using. The only base I have ever had a 'smell' from has been craft store bases. Those available at soap/candle making supplies should not have a smell. If they do you might want to chnge bases.


----------



## Lila (Mar 26, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> M&P soap does not need to cure. What base are you using. The only base I have ever had a 'smell' from has been craft store bases. Those available at soap/candle making supplies should not have a smell. If they do you might want to chnge bases.



I might change bases then because I've been using the clear shaving lather base from Elements but til now that's the only base I've tried. BTW, I have some shea butter base (also from Elements) I've been meaning to try. I should also mention that I've noticed the longer the (prepared) soap sits around the less it smells.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 10, 2010)

If you are heating slowly and evenly (microwaves don't) and using a natural base, there should be no smell.  Some cheaper bases smell sort of alcoholish.  If you are noticing a decline in smell with time that could be why.
Safe to say you are making unscented soap?


----------



## Lila (May 8, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> If you are heating slowly and evenly (microwaves don't) and using a natural base, there should be no smell.  Some cheaper bases smell sort of alcoholish.  If you are noticing a decline in smell with time that could be why.
> Safe to say you are making unscented soap?



No, I'm making scented soap and have noticed what you said. Thanks!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 16, 2010)

Take care when heating melt and pour soap because you will get that yucky base smell when its heated too hot.


----------

